# Roseline shark injured or sick? Help Please! Video inside



## stang66dad (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all! Thanks for stopping in! Been having some weird things happening in my 55g freshwater tank here lately... First off the other day our favorite and most interactive fish, an Albino Rainbow Shark, died randomly when my wife and son stepped out for half hour and by the time they got back there was a huge chuck missing from him and the other fish started eating him. Not sure how he died but it was quick becuase the wife said my son and her said bye bye to the fishies and saw "Savage" swimming fine before they left. 

Anyway the main reason for this thread is that I woke up this morning and went to feed the little guys and I noticed the Roseline shark is acting reallllllly funny. Looks like he is struggling to use his backside when swimming. Here is the link to the video:

http://youtu.be/c8BZ3oMzIrw

Any help or suggestions at what they might think it be would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks Guys!


----------



## stang66dad (Mar 23, 2015)

No one?!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't look good for him.
What are you water parameters and maintenance schedule?
How about a stocking list for that 55.
It looked like quite of few fish there?
I saw close to same(more of a death spiral) with 2 of my roselines years ago but have no real clue what happened to them.
They both died pretty quickly after the symptom pronounced.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Ummm looks bad


----------



## stang66dad (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi all, sorry I didn't get back to you. It actually died the next morning. Not sure what happened but all the tank perimeters were good.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

sometimes it's just bum luck, there's nothing to be done


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear. I would recommend you read up on compatibility of some of your fish. I understand how children can affect your buying certain fish. Tiger Barbs, Mollys, Rosaline, Balas...don't necessarily sound good together.

You say all your water parameters were good, what does that mean? How many fish are in the tank? Overcrowdng and improper mixing can exacerbate the issues cause by one of the issues alone.


----------

